# Urban outfitters to sell cassettes and players this weekend.



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw this this morning and I thought it was interesting. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...xuQJtgh0VinN3DPRDfIoew&bvm=bv.105039540,d.cGc


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Just when a technology seems about to die, someone goes and makes it fashionable again.:huh:


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

"Take those old (tapes) off the shelf
I sit and listen to 'em by myself
That new music ain't got the same soul
I like that old time rock and roll"
--Sorta Seger

This is news to me. I've heard of newer bands releasing material on vinyl and CD at the same time. But cassette, too? Hmmmm. Maybe next they'll come out with a CD to cassette recorder!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

They see how vinyl is coming back so they feed off peoples feeling of nostalgia and hope the same will happen with Tape.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok so whats next 8 track 

Tapes were nice in the day due to the ability to record your own mixes but with CDr thats a mute point and a person can cram alot more songs onto a CDr


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

In the case of cassette or open-reel, you could watch the supply and take-up spools go 'round and 'round. So maybe there's a fascination with becoming dizzy?
Yes, more songs on CDr. And for the first time (I think) Beethoven's 9th Symphony able to be played without interruption?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yay! I can be as fashionable as vinyl for a fraction of the cost. Lololol. I love deep cuts on tape. After its all stretched out and can't keep time, there's so much magic. Man I do NOT miss cassettes. They do touch a nerve of my youth. Kinda like when my dentist hits a nerve...... Hmmm


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I think part of it is that bands working on the cheap can reproduce and distribute a "non-CD" medium on their own without the expense of vinyl production.


----------

